# Post Pictures of your Boats!



## mudd_cat23

So i was thinking we could get this sticky. Everyone post pictures of your boats/rigs. Maybe it will help new members or people that has some questions about different things. Ill start. I fish out of a 2013 Alumacraft 1648 NCS, i run 4 150 hps lights, about to add 2 more and put caps in all of them.


 new yank cooler



and just a few recent pictures of fishing here in N.C


----------



## Dragsmoker

Here ya go, just some water damage and a little rust


----------



## drifterfisher

Here is mine...I run 4 500 watt halogens,and an older Honda 2200 watt genny. The boat is a 1971 Lowe AV 1452 It gets the job done most nights.


----------



## overkill

I've had mine for four years and am always tweaking something.


----------



## jmunoz

overkill said:


> I've had mine for four years and am always tweaking something.


Your name fits you very well sir..lol that is a flounder rig right there


----------



## overkill

Float pods were the best upgrade. Raised the ass about 3"


----------



## X-Shark

This is when I ran HPS's. I run Mh's now.










Deck LED lighting.










New power




















Light Ballast box.



















Cooling fan and custom louvers.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

You are a Badazz wiring phenom,..........X Shark !
excellent. :notworthy:


----------



## bamafan611

*Kept Mine Simple*

Tried to keep it simple, but she works pretty well.


----------



## mudd_cat23

bama I'm really digging them 400 makes me wanna run 2 off the front and 150 off the sides


----------



## Realtor

Good lord! What generator are you all running to power those lighthouses? ha ha if you plugged that in at home, the neighborhood lights would dimmmm....


----------



## H2OMARK

Just a little boat poor. Century Bay, Proline, Crownline, and minnow :whistling:

Bayboat
View attachment 80469

Proline







Crownline







Minnow (Disregard the fatguy in front)


----------



## Flounder9.75

My old Stauter it saw a many Flat Ones


----------



## Flounder9.75

Redo 2011


----------



## Flounder9.75

2012 My first Alum. Project boat.


----------



## mudd_cat23

Them Old wooden boats are better then aluminum any day.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Like Allen Jackson sings Nothing rides like a an old plywood boat. 
and it I was alot younger I might have built me a big bunt nosed flat bottom wood boat just getting to old to fool wiith it,


----------



## specktackler57

one more kast

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## GIggaMon

*THIS IS MINE ITS FOR SALE (The Reel Ugly )Lol*

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Countryboyreese

Here's my boat underway. Just got her painted and the transom rebuilt.


----------



## bigmike2010

*B22 Sundance*

My first Flatfish rig...Running Four 150 HPS W/ euHonda2000i geni :thumbup:


----------



## Flounder9.75

Heres the finish version on the 2012 progect


----------



## dsar592

18 foot long and 7 foot wide. Repowering next week with the new yamaha 70. Been a work in progress. Took it out once and it flounders very well. I can move around the boat easy and boat is stable.


----------



## mudd_cat23

how does it work having your lights mounted up high vs. mounted closer to the bow does it give you more coverage on the water


----------



## mudd_cat23

just always wondered about that. Im so use to them being on the bow i dont know if i could take it them being high


----------



## flounderslayerman

Here's my rig nothing fancy but it gets the job done. Four 150wat hps.


















Don't know how the flounder pic got attached cause it's not in the pics I attached.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

Still got my first floundering boat 12' jon boat, with 6 horse Johnson, loved floundering out of that boat !


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*Flounder weather vane !*

Here is my wind vane that lets me know when its time to hit the bay !


----------



## mudd_cat23

Them boutwell poles sure do look good hopefully here I a few weeks I'll have mine so I can order my gig heads from you


----------



## crazyates

*budget rig w/ LEDs*

Here's my modest rig with ebay LEDs. They were $60 shipped each so $360 for lights, $85 for battery and $30 for gig and pole. I have to pole along but its all under $500 and I don't have to listen to a generator (the Honda Civic and ETEC save gas money too!) It's fairly bright and I was out 7 hrs on one battery with no noticeable fade. The seller was "coolwaders" I believe. Its not a serious or dedicated rig but it suits me fine when I have time to go. The green is kinda soothing and there is less camo because everything is the same color (it seems maybe??) 

plus a few extra pics while I'm here lol


----------



## flounderslayerman

crazyates said:


> Here's my modest rig with ebay LEDs. They were $60 shipped each so $360 for lights, $85 for battery and $30 for gig and pole. I have to pole along but its all under $500 and I don't have to listen to a generator (the Honda Civic and ETEC save gas money too!) It's fairly bright and I was out 7 hrs on one battery with no noticeable fade. The seller was "coolwaders" I believe. Its not a serious or dedicated rig but it suits me fine when I have time to go. The green is kinda soothing and there is less camo because everything is the same color (it seems maybe??)
> 
> plus a few extra pics while I'm here lol


I like your rig !!! I've been looking for an old hull like to rebuild and make a new rig. I had a B-craft like that and loved the boat. I've also neen wanting to check out some green led's


----------



## dsar592

I like my lights up a little higher off the bow. This is the first time I have done it and I think the coverage area is much better.


----------



## crazyates

flounderslayerman said:


> I like your rig !!! I've been looking for an old hull like to rebuild and make a new rig. I had a B-craft like that and loved the boat. I've also neen wanting to check out some green led's


Thanks! Is that what it is, a B craft? The transom ID is gone and the title says "1971 Starcraft 14ft" but I'm not sure that someone didn't just use the title from another boat. I replaced the floor and front deck 2 yrs ago. The green lights were supposed to cut through murky water better but I still have trouble seeing after a good rain or chop


----------



## crazyates

dsar592 said:


> I like my lights up a little higher off the bow. This is the first time I have done it and I think the coverage area is much better.


I like them out of the water as well and use them like that now. There is a little glare from the surface's ripples but the visible area is larger/better


----------



## drifterfisher

I like that rig,crazyates. Not crazy about the green though. Looks like it gets the job done though.
Elliot,are you wanting a boat like his? I might know where one is. I'll have to take a ride to bama and see if its still there.


----------



## Ocean Master

dsar592 said:


> 18 foot long and 7 foot wide. Repowering next week with the new yamaha 70. Been a work in progress. Took it out once and it flounders very well. I can move around the boat easy and boat is stable.


 
Are you getting the "lightweight" 70 from Yamaha? I put one on my sons boat and that motor is awesome..!!


----------



## dsar592

Yes the new yamaha 70 four stroke is 257 lbs and should out perform the 20 year old mercury 90 I had on there. At least I hope it does. I didnt see any point in going with the four stroke 90 that weighs 110 lbs more than the 70 and cost more money for just a few mph. I have some transom repair to do and should have it on there in two weeks. I'm ready!


----------



## flukedaddy

*My Whaler+ LED*

Come say hey iffin you ever see me out an about, I'm a pretty nice guy unless you ask my wife of 14yrs.


----------



## brtc

I just rebuilt this boat, and I'm already about to strip it. Gonna have a rail with higher lights next week.


----------



## drifterfisher

Brett glad to see ya still at it. Love the simplicity of your rig.


----------



## brtc

Thank you, I'm always thinking of things I should do, but the boat is only 14' so i gotta think about space.


----------



## drifterfisher

You are preaching to the choir. Mine is 14' also.


----------



## mudd_cat23

drifterfisher said:


> You are preaching to the choir. Mine is 14' also.


I know that feeling i love a 14 foot boat for the simple fact there easy to pole if you do it the old fashion way without the trolling motor but they space is horrible i went from a 14 to 16 foot this year and im actually surprised how much better the 16 foot fishes it drafts shallower and is real stable. 

Thanks guys for the support this thread has really taken off. If any of youll ever make it up to NC youll should def. get up with me so we can go stick a fish


----------



## drifterfisher

mudd_cat23 said:


> I know that feeling i love a 14 foot boat for the simple fact there easy to pole if you do it the old fashion way without the trolling motor but they space is horrible i went from a 14 to 16 foot this year and im actually surprised how much better the 16 foot fishes it drafts shallower and is real stable.
> 
> Thanks guys for the support this thread has really taken off. If any of youll ever make it up to NC youll should def. get up with me so we can go stick a fish


I have family in WV and NC soooooo I'm plannin and plottin. Was definitely hopin fer an invite 
If I ever win the lottery I will own a 16' boat,poor folks have to make do with what we have.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Well guys I started out with a 14 MFG fiberglass boat with 2 12v 100w bulb and an old car battery that would only last about four hrs. After a couple of
Yrs I built a 14ft flat bottom bunt nose skiff and got me a 1000w generac and used 4 100w above the water and 2 100w underwater and used it for over 15yr until I got my big Stauter which I used from 98 until the last few yrs when I started playing with Alum boats
I guess what I'm saying is the longer you do it the more you upgrade as you can


----------



## specktackler57

dang thats some badazz boats there.


----------



## flounderslayerman

drifterfisher said:


> I like that rig,crazyates. Not crazy about the green though. Looks like it gets the job done though.
> Elliot,are you wanting a boat like his? I might know where one is. I'll have to take a ride to bama and see if its still there.


Jared, that is exactly what I'm looking for. Trying to find an old junker that someone just wants gone out their yard has been tough. The transom and decks can be rotted out I don't care. It'll get nidacore decks and a new transom. Just something that I can build the way I want it.


----------

